# Taurus service.



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

I have posted re my TX22 and factory service. Which, while I was disappointed to need it serviced Taurus did make it right. At no cost to me. I had to pack it and go 5 miles to a FedEx office. I felt a 10 day turn around was good. Considering there was likely 4 days in transit and a weekend. Compared favorably to my Ruger American compact 9mm. Which went back for service 5 times. The problem for that one was seemingly a design issue with the spring/guiderod assembly. A problem I solved with an after market replacement. Galloway Precision. It then ran trouble free for thousands of rounds. You might find a trouble free revolver but a semi auto pistol has a lot more going on. And, likely, more places to fail. Tom


----------

